# New source for A123 cells.



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Don't know the volume but Mavizen is now an official dealer for A123 cells.
http://green.autoblog.com/2011/05/0...ting-batteries-to-electric-motorsports-throu/


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> Don't know the volume but Mavizen is now an official dealer for A123 cells.
> http://green.autoblog.com/2011/05/0...ting-batteries-to-electric-motorsports-throu/


I wonder what the pricing will be? It's a start though for A123 to finally offer these cells to the DIY market.


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

wakinyantanka said:


> I wonder what the pricing will be? It's a start though for A123 to finally offer these cells to the DIY market.


I filled out the contact form and asked for pricing. It does mention on the site that it is for 2 wheeled motor sports so who knows.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Just tell them you're building a really big bike, or two of them.


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

rwaudio said:


> It does mention on the site that it is for 2 wheeled motor sports so who knows.


???
Quote from add... "Mavizen isn't limiting sales to bike builders though. They're about to ship 1,000 cells that we're told are for a non-motorcycle application with more in the works."


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

DIYguy said:


> ???
> Quote from add... "Mavizen isn't limiting sales to bike builders though. They're about to ship 1,000 cells that we're told are for a non-motorcycle application with more in the works."


haha, I went straight to their site looking for more info. On there they have a section that mentions 2 wheeled motorsports only. Hopefully their prices are fair and don't restrict use to race teams.


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> ???
> Quote from add... "Mavizen isn't limiting sales to bike builders though. They're about to *ship 1,000 cells *that we're told are for a non-motorcycle application with more in the works."


Guess who's going to get those 1,000 cells


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Whow ok, good  for the AC project?

I just ordered 100 'china' ANR26650 A123's for testing their capacity & capacity loss during charge/discharge cycling. Not sure what these china A123's are. A123 Factory rejects, copies? Not all copies are necessary bad.

I wonder If I could receive a few genuine A123's one day to perform the same charge/discharge cycle tests?


----------



## wakinyantanka (Apr 8, 2008)

CroDriver said:


> Guess who's going to get those 1,000 cells


Dang Crodriver, how are us normal folk supposed to keep up with you? I bow down to your awesomeness.
Can you shed some light on the pricing? Please, pretty please???


----------



## FalconEV (Aug 21, 2007)

Sooooo
Whats the cost per cell ????


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

Why don't you just send Azhar from Mavizen an mail. I guess that the pricing depends on quantity. And you'll also have to know what you're doing.


----------

